# Anyone coming to USA in the next month



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am back in the states for a few months taking care of my mom and family for 6 months. I sent my husband the Magic Jack and well... the Ministry of Communication restricted it and said he cant have it. But it isnt on the restriction list. Anyway I was hoping someone is coming to USA where I can over night it to you and you can take it back to USA and then meet my husband and give it to him? if you are coming please let me know I wont be able to take it back to him for 7 months and then we are moving to Saudi .

I appreciate it everyone you all are great


----------



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

bump lane::ranger:


----------



## mariova21 (Oct 2, 2009)

hi liz  just thought to tell you i found a lovely family for roufie.. Linda and neil they are british they are lovely..

thank you for all your help dear.. i wish you all the best and stay in touch please


----------



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks for the update I am glad to hear that...


----------

